# تصميم النوافير و الشلالات المائية



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بوصفك مهندس ميكانيكا يكون مطلوبا منك تصميم نافورة او نوافير مياه 
و انا ادعو مسبقا كل من له خبرة ان يدلي بدلوه سواء بجداول لنوافير او شلالات او مضخات تخصها 
و حتي يجهز الموضوع منتظر مشاركاتكم
و ربما لا يعلم احد بانني هو من اعاد تصميم و توصيف نوافير الواحهة البحرية بكورنيش الدمام من خلال مكتب فادو و شركة عشب والعسيس 
على كل ، انتظرونا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (24 أبريل 2010)

وأنا أضم صوتي لصوتك ... لكني لا أعرف شيئاً عن تصميم النوافير ... بانتظار مشاركات الزملاء أصحاب الخبرة


----------



## Abdel-Naser (25 أبريل 2010)

عندي خبرة بسيطة بالنوافير وانتظر منكم افادتنا بهذا الموضوع


----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)

منقولة






دفعة مقدمة
وقسط اول
مع بعض


----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)

منقول






السلام عليكم
استاذنا سامحني
اعلم إنها مساهمات غير علمية
ويمكن لاتقدم ولاتأخر
ومحصولي في الموضوع صفر كبير وسوف احاول ان اغير ذلك والبداية من هنا وبأت البحث الجاد
ولكني : 
1 - أردت أن يبق الموضوع فوق
2 - عسى ولعل أن يوحي هذا الجمال لك أو لغيرك بأفكار جديدة


----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)

منقول


----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)

منقول


----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)




----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)




----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)




----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)




----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)

كل الصور منقولة من الموقع ادناه


يمكنك التفضل بالنقر على الصورة للتكبير

http://www.kineticfountains.com/340...ating-fountain.asp?idcategory=21#imagegallery


----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)

والنوافير الداخلية


----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)




----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)




----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)




----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)




----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)




----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)

استاذي
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآسف للإغراق
ولو ضايقك هذا الجمال (( رشوة )) فسوف أطالب الإدارة بسحبه؟
ويمكن أن أ فتح موضوع جديد لجماليات النوافير وليس للتصميم


----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)

*منقول الكتابة شكلها قبيح*
*Choosing a Fountain Pump *


*[FONT=\"Verdana\"]When replacing a fountain pump or choosing a new ones, first there are some keys terms to keep in mind:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]"Head" : This is the maximum vertical lift of the pump. For example, a 6\\\\\\\' head means the pump is rated to pump water up to 6 feet high. Note, however, that at 6 feet the pump would be providing very little water, a gallons per hour around zero. So if you need to pump, say, 200 ph at 72�, you will probably need about a 500-600 gallon per hour pump to do the job. See a "pump curve" for the amount of water pumped to various heights.[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]"GPH" : Gallons per hour, usually rated at different heights[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]"GPM" : Gallons per minute, usually rated at different heights[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]"Pump Curve" : The amount of water volume "curved" according to various heights. A 500 gallon per hour pump, for instance, might pump 500 gallons per hour at 0� lift, 350 gallons per hour at 24� of lift, and so forth.[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]"Water Volume" : This is controlled by a few factors. One factor is the size of the pump, as covered above. How wide should your tubing be? Tubing is measured in two ways: inside diameter (i.d.) and outside diameter (o.d.). Very thin i.d. tubing will greatly reduce water flow. Many customers are shocked when they find that, after hooking up their 500 gallon per hour pump to �� inside diameter tubing, they are only getting what they consider a trickle. Well, about the most they will get is 200 gallons per hour or so. They have restricted the flow too much. When purchasing a pump, find out what size of tubing is supposed to go with it. Another problem is running the tubing too far. Long lengths of tubing create resistance. If your pump calls for �� i.d. tubing, for instance, but you are running the tubing twenty feet from the pump, it is a good idea to use �� tubing instead so as not to cut down too much on flow.[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]How much water do I need? What size of pump?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]This question is answered in part by whether you want a �trickle� or a roar. For fountains, you will usually find a recommended flow. For waterfalls, use this as a rule of thumb: for every inch of stream width or waterfall "sheet," you will need to deliver 100 gallons per hour at the height you\\\\\\\'re pumping. So if you are building a 12� wide waterfall that is three feet tall, you need to buy a pump that will be pumping 1200 gallons per hour at three feet of height.[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]For ponds, whenever possible, it is a good idea to re-circulate the water once an hour, more often if possible. Thus, if your pond is 500 gallons, try to buy a pump that will re-circulate water at a rate of 500 gallons per hour. For really large ponds, this is not necessary and is far too expensive.[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]For a nice waterfall effect, we usually advise about 4000 gallons per hour or more at the top of the waterfall. This creates enough volume for a wide, crashing spill. Adjust stones to soften the splash if desired.[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]When Is an External Pump Appropriate?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]�In-line� pumps provide the "most bang for the buck" in two ways. For one, the purchase price is quite reasonable for the high volume of water being pumped. But even more importantly, these pumps dramatically outperform typical submersible pumps, cutting electrical costs two to three times. Since electrical costs for a pond can easily run from thirty to one hundred dollars a month, choosing the most energy-efficient pump is tremendously important.[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]However, if you need a lot of "head," that is, if you are pumping to a height of more than say, seven or eight feet, or if you must pull the water (not "push", for in-line pumps push water fine but don�t pull well) a long distance from the pond to a skimmer located far away, then these pumps probably won\\\\\\\'t work for you.[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]How About Battery-Operated Fountain Pumps?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]We receive many, many calls about battery-operated pumps. While there are companies who manufacture pumps that can operate on "A" and "AA" batteries, we have not found a battery-operated pump that lasts or that is reasonably priced. For those customers who need battery fountains for wedding centerpieces (a common request), we suggest finding the one you want and buying as many as possible at a store like Wal-Mart. You get the whole fountain for as good of a price as we could get you these specialized pumps all by themselves![/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]Where is the Pump Made?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]Pumps, like anything else, are made all over the world, and we suggest you buy pumps from someone who will stand by a guarantee and who has testing programs before marketing their pumps. It used to be that Asian pumps were quite bad but this is changing. What matters most is how well the pumps have been engineered and the materials used in the production. Italy for quite a while has been the major manufacturer of [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]fountain pumps[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"] (think of how long Italians have had fountains), but Germany, Korea, Taiwan, and China are making pumps as well. Most American fountain pump companies (for example, Cal Pumps and Beckett) have their pumps manufactured overseas. As long as American engineering is used and the plans are followed, this should not be a problem.[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]Should my Pump Have a 2-wire plug or a 3-wire plug?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]Outdoor pumps should always use a grounded, 3-wire plug. Indoor fountains sometimes have 2-wire and sometimes 3-wire plugs. For people wanting a really thin cord, 2-wire pumps provide the more aesthetic experience. Some retail stores require a 3-wire pumps even for indoor fountains (though, ironically, they might not for aquarium pumps), and these thicker cords can be hidden by plants, stones, or other decorations. All pumps must be connected to a GFI outlet for safety. [/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]Why do pumps burn out so often? [/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]95% of the time the customer has let the pumps get hot by running them dry. Most fountain pumps are water-cooled and once the fountain is dry they burn up. Usually there is nothing you can do about this other than to buy a new pump. Also, however, pumps are supposed to be cleaned every so often by opening up the impeller case on the fountain pump. Follow the manufacturer�s directions.[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]What About Solar Pumps?[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]We have been hesitant to stock solar pumps because of their inconsistent performance. They are kind of touchy. But they are getting better. The pump itself is special, using brushes instead of a magnetic rotor, and the solar panels need to be powerful enough to push the water high. When we know more about options (which are getting better) we will let you know.[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"] [/SIZE][/FONT]*


----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)

ملف اتوكاد صغير ومبسط لنافورة
وجدته ضمن ممتلكاتي
ولا أدري لماذا اختار المواسير g.i.
أرجو أن يفيدكم أو يفيد غيرك من الزوار الكرام


----------



## ابن العميد (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (27 أبريل 2010)

منقول من مدونة محمد

جدة
أطول نافورة في العالم


----------



## aati badri (27 أبريل 2010)

منقول
جدة


----------



## aati badri (27 أبريل 2010)

منقول
جدة


----------



## جواب كل سؤال (27 أبريل 2010)

للأسف دلوي فاضي أعذرونا بس فعلا الموضوع ممتاز ومشاركات الزملاء رائعة


----------



## aati badri (27 أبريل 2010)

جواب كل سؤال قال:


> للأسف دلوي فاضي أعذرونا بس فعلا الموضوع ممتاز ومشاركات الزملاء رائعة


 
شكرا لو تشملني مداخلتك السابقة

عرضا
انت وانا سجلنا في شهر واحد
هو فبراير 2010
لكن الفرق في رقم التسجيل 1383
هل يمكن ان يكون 
تم تسجيل هذا العدد المهول في شهر واحد
اللهم لاحسد


----------



## magdygamal_8 (28 أبريل 2010)

إننا في إنتظار عن كيفية التصميم وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم في هذا المجهود


----------



## aati badri (29 أبريل 2010)

*[FONT=\"Verdana\"]When replacing a fountain pump or choosing a new ones, first there are some keys terms to keep in mind:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]"Head" : This is the maximum vertical lift of the pump. For example, a 6\\\\\\\' head means the pump is rated to pump water up to 6 feet high. Note, however, that at 6 feet the pump would be providing very little water, a gallons per hour around zero. So if you need to pump, say, 200 ph at 72�, you will probably need about a 500-600 gallon per hour pump to do the job. See a "pump curve" for the amount of water pumped to various heights.[/SIZE][/FONT]*


----------



## aati badri (29 أبريل 2010)

for the water pumped to various heights.amount of [/SIZE]
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]"GPH" : Gallons per hour, usually rated at different heights[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]"GPM" : Gallons per minute, usually rated at different heights[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]"Pump Curve" : The amount of water volume "curved" according to various heights. A 500 gallon per hour pump, for instance, might pump 500 gallons per hour at 0� lift, 350 gallons per hour at 24� of lift, and so forth.[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=\"Verdana\"][SIZE=\"3\"]"Water Volume" : This is controlled by a few factors. One factor is the size of the pump, as covered above. How wide should your tubing be? Tubing is measured in two ways: inside diameter (i.d.) and outside diameter (o.d.). Very thin i.d. tubing will greatly reduce water flow. Many customers are shocked when they find that, after hooking up their 500 gallon per hour pump to �� inside diameter tubing, they are only getting what they consider a trickle. Well, about the most they will get is 200 gallons per hour or so. They have restricted the flow too much. When purchasing a pump, find out what size of tubing is supposed to go with it. Another problem is running the tubing too far. Long lengths of tubing create resistance. If your pump calls for �� i.d. tubing, for instance, but you are running the tubing twenty feet from the pump, it is a good idea to use �� tubing instead so as not to cut down too much on [/FONT]*


----------



## lawlaw (29 أبريل 2010)

*يا اخوان اريد منكم التصميم او اي كتب عن النافورات لكن الصور غير كافي لان مليان صور يوجد في google*

وشكرا ...........​


----------



## lawlaw (29 أبريل 2010)

*Outdoor Fountain Design*​ 


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Below is a tried and tested design that will cost very little to implement, is fairly easy to build, and needs very little maintenance. The size can be varied to suit your garden, the one I built has a diameter of about 60 cm. It is best located in a corner of the garden, and may be surrounded by gravel or small pebbles (laid on top of a plastic ground sheet to prevent weeds sprouting through) to give it extra definition.[/FONT] 



*Materials:*​ 


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]You will need the following:[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]A large plastic plant pot, diameter 40 - 60 cm[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Medium to large sized pebbles[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]1 - 2 mm thick clear perspex or plastic sheet[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]4 - 6 mm thick steel rod[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Fine netting (mosquito netting or net curtain)[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]10 to 18 mm diameter pipe (aluminium or copper)[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Submersible pump, minimum flow rate 400 litres / hour (see Pumps page)[/FONT]​ 
*Schematic*​ 





*Design:*​ 





[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Dig a hole to fit the plant pot, if you have soft soil make the hole slightly less deep than the pot, since the soil will settle a bit with time.[/FONT]



[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Cut the steel rods to length. I recommend 3 x 3 rods at right angles for a small pot, and up to 5 x 5 rods for a large pot. They can be assembled with heavy duty wire wrapped around the junctions, or plastic self-locking cable ties. To support the weight of the pebbles, choose a suitable rod diameter, 4 to 6 mm should be ok depending on the size of your plant pot. The assembled grate should be just larger than the pot, so that the ends rest comfortably on the rim of the pot. You could file some notches into the rim to securely locate some of the rod ends. Depending on the size of your pebbles, you may need some wire mesh placed on top of your grate to prevent pebbles from falling through. Garden centres sell this, buy the heavy duty version, galvanized. Tie it to your grate with wire or cable ties.[/FONT]​ 




[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Cut the feedpipe to length. I use 1/2 inch (12.5mm) central heating copper pipe, painted grey. The length of the pipe should be the depth of your plant pot, minus the height of your pump, plus approximately 30 cm. If you make it too long, you will have a job piling up the pebbles to cover the full length of the pipe. Depending on your pump, you will need a short piece of plastic hose to connect the feedpipe to the outlet of you pump (unless you are lucky and the diameters just fit). Carefully warming the end of the plastic hose up over a lighter flame will make it much more flexible, so it slips over the pipe more easily.[/FONT] 



[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Use heavy duty scissors (or wire snips) to cut a long, approximately 7 to 10 cm wide strip from the thin perspex or plastic sheet. The length required will be 3.14 times the diameter of your plant pot, plus 5 cm for overlap. If you cannot get hold of this, the green wavy flower bed edging from garden centres will also do. Drill a few holes along the bottom edge, and 2 holes along each end of the strip, where you tie it together with wire once you've checked that the resulting diameter fits just inside the hole for the plant pot. This strip will stop soil from falling into your pot, and the pebbles from rolling off your grate. Secure it against the wall of the hole with tent pegs or similar, through the holes along the bottom edge.[/FONT] 



[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Now place the plant pot inside the hole. Assemble pump and feedpipe, place pump in the centre of the pot (some pumps have a base plate with suckers, which helps positioning). Lay your grate over the rim of the pot, with the feedpipe sticking through the centre of the grate. The pipe will be quite loose at the moment, but will be shored up later by the pebbles. The pump mains cable runs over the rim of the pot, and can be buried in the ground.[/FONT] 



[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Now the most important feature - cover the entire opening of the pot with fine netting, with a hole in the centre for the feedpipe. Tuck the edges of the netting in firmly between the rim and the perspex strip. I omitted this feature on my first design, and almost fainted by the sight and SMELL of the thousands of decomposing bugs and worms in the pot when I came to clean it after the first season.[/FONT] 



[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Time to build the pebble heap - patience is required, this may be harder than you think. If you are a good pebble layer, you might manage to construct a fairly stable heap all the way up to the top of the feedpipe. The best solution is to make a top cone, from ready mixed concrete poured into a small plastic funnel, with a pipe placed in the middle. Withdraw the pipe when the concrete is partly set.[/FONT] 






[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] And that's it. Fill the pot with water, switch on and enjoy. The noise from this type of fountain is very pleasing, and it needs virtually no maintenance. The water needs topping up from time to time, and I clean mine out once a year. Because the water is out of direct sunlight, there should be no algae contamination. Still, it is advisable to fit the (probably) included foam filter to the inlet port of your pump.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Total approximate cost of this fountain will be:[/FONT]​


----------



## حسام محمد (29 أبريل 2010)

ياريت يتتابع الموضوع بشكل جدي 
شكرا للجميع


----------



## hsfarid (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

Fountain nozzles1


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

آآآسف مكررررررررررر

Fountain nozzles2


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

33333


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

44444444


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

Jets1

مكرر
العتب على النظر


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

Jet


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

22222222


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

شكل شمسية


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

شمسية2


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

النوافير العائمة


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

بهاما العائمة


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

سانت توماس العائمة


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

اروبا
يمكن تسميتها 
عروبة


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

مارتنقوي


----------



## aati badri (3 مايو 2010)

سانت كريكويس


----------



## aati badri (4 مايو 2010)

uppppppppp


----------



## علاء معالي (18 مايو 2010)

يا جماعة يا ريت لو تسعفونا بالموضع 
مع الشكر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 مايو 2010)

[FONT=&quot]نوافير و شلالات المياه[/FONT]
الموضوع ان شاء الله غاية في البساطة و المعلومات التالية ارجو ان تكون شافية بالنسبة لموضوع الشلالات المائية
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فيما يلي معدل تدفق السوائل عبر الأنابيب ذات الأقطار المختلفة :[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]معدل التدفق بالجالون الأمريكي خلال دقيقة ( جا / د ) ، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]GPM[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مقرونا بقطر الأنبوب ، [/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]10- 15 جا / د تحملها ماسورة (أنبوب ) قطر 1.5 بوصة [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]20 -50 جا / د ،، ،، ،، قطر 2 بوصة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]55 – 135 جا / د قطر 3 بوصة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]115 – 275 جا / د قطر 4 بوصة [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]200 – 500 جا / د قطر 5 بوصة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]330 – 800 جا / د قطر 6 بوصة [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]700 – 1300 جا / د قطر 8 بوصة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]1250 – 1750 جا / د قطر 10 بوصة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]و هذه المعدلات معدلات ينصح باعتمادها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]RECOMMENDED TO BE RULES OF THUMB[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كمسلمات تجريبية ويمكنك تحديد سرعة التدفق بمعلومية مساحة مقطع الماسورة و معدل التدفق في حالة عدم وجود خرائط معك تفيد في ذلك [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]أيضا ، هذه المعدلات يمكنك استخدامها في حسابات تكييف الهواء باستخدام الماء المثلج ، وكذلك تصميم النوافير و الشلالات [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]الأساس في تصمبم الشلال هو:[/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عرض الشلال بالقدم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]feet (ft)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و سمك طبقة الماء الملاصقة لجدار الشلال بالبوصة (الإنش) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]spill thickness [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وكذلك ارتفاع الشلال او ما يمكن تسميته بسقوط الماء [/FONT][FONT=&quot]fall height [/FONT][FONT=&quot] مقدرا بالقدم [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ft[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]متطلبات الشلال المائي مقدرا بالجالون / دقيقة لكل قدم طولي[/FONT]
 
[FONT=&quot]سنذكر في ما يلي معدل التدفق لكل قدم طولي مقرونا بارتفاع الشلال مقرونا بسمك طبقة الماء بالترتيب كما يلي : [/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]5 جا / د / قدم : 1 قدم سقوط مائي : 0.1 " سمك طبقة الماء [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]10جا / د / قدم : 3 قدم سقوط مائي : 0.2 " سمك طبقة الماء[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]15جا / د / قدم : 4 قدم سقوط مائي : 0.3 " سمك طبقة الماء[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]20جا / د / قدم : 5 قدم سقوط مائي : 0.4 " سمك طبقة الماء[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]25جا / د / قدم : 6 قدم سقوط مائي : 0.5 " سمك طبقة الماء[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]30جا / د / قدم : 7 قدم سقوط مائي : 0.6 " سمك طبقة الماء[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]35جا / د / قدم : 8 قدم سقوط مائي : 0.7 " سمك طبقة الماء[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]40جا / د / قدم : 8.5 قدم سقوط مائي : 0.8 " سمك طبقة الماء[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]45جا / د / قدم : 9 قدم سقوط مائي : 0.9 " سمك طبقة الماء[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

·[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]50جا / د / قدم : 10 قدم سقوط مائي : 1.0 " سمك طبقة الماء[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]مثال:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]لتصميم شلال ارتفاعه 3 قدم ، بطول 10 قدم ، سمك طبقة الماء موصّف 0.3" [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]من الجدول نجد ان معدل تدفق الماء لكل قد م طولي المناظر لسمك الطبقة هو 15 جا / د / قدم ، و بالتالي فإن المعدل الكلي للتدفق اللازم لتفعيل هذا الشلال هو : [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]10 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]x [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 15 = 150 جا / د [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]بالتالي فان عطاء المضخة اللازمة لدفع هذا الماء هو 150 جا / د[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]اما سمت المضخة هو ارتفاع الشلال و ربما لا تحتاج مضخة اذا كان التدفق حرا ومفتوح اي لا يستعاد الماء و انما يترك ليتدفق كمياه ري [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]اذا كان الماء الساقط من اعلى الشلال يتم تجميعه في حوض عند سفح الشلال فاننا نستخدم مضخة بعطاء قدره 150 جا / د و سمت قدره 10 قدم ماء [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] طبعا أعلا الشلال يصنع تجويف يمتلئ بالماء بدون ضغط فاذا امتلأ فاض وسقط ملاصقا لجدار الشلال و يصب في حوض اسفل الشلال ويكون حجم حوض استقبال مياه الشلال ليس أقل من ضعف حجم التجويف العلوي الذي تتساقط منه مياه الشلال [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]يتم تحديد التدفق بواسطة محبس بوابة قبل دخول الماء الي الحوض العلوي .[/FONT]​


----------



## منصور اليامى (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم المطلوب منكم طريقه عمل نافوره وليست صور نوافير


----------



## eehaboo (17 أغسطس 2010)

يعني الاخ مهندس صبري الوحيد الذي مس طرف الموضوع فقط فشكرا لك واتمنى من ليس له علم ان لايدرج مشاركة لا تتعلق بالمواضيع فكلنا نملك الصور


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ع المعلومات بارك الله فيك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (18 أغسطس 2010)

والله نعم ما تفضلتم بطلبه وانا محتاج ايضا لمثل هذه المعلومات


----------



## aati badri (18 أغسطس 2010)

eehaboo قال:


> يعني الاخ مهندس صبري الوحيد الذي مس طرف الموضوع فقط فشكرا لك واتمنى من ليس له علم ان لايدرج مشاركة لا تتعلق بالمواضيع فكلنا نملك الصور


 علم وينفذ يا امير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
يلزم لتصميم النافورة:


 1- من الصور اختار شكل النافورة المرغوبة 2- من كتالوجات النوافير اختار موديل بوق النافورة وفي جداول ابواق النوافير ستجدالمعلومات التالية :

قطر البوق - معدل التدفق خلال البوق - 

الضغط اللازم لدفع الماء لتشكيل جماليات النافورة - 

اقصي علو لعمود الماء - 

أقصى وأقل قطر انتشار للما

قطر ماسورة التغذية

 من معدل التدفق ، و الضغط يمكن تحديد عطاء و مواصفات المضخة
يضاف لقيمة الضغط ما يتم حسابه من مقاومة احتكاكية لخط الأنابيب المغذية و ملحقاتها 
يضاف ايضا نسبة 10 % من قيمة سمت المضخة تحسبا لأي تذبذب في عطاءها 
طبعا الشكل الجمالي يحدد الحد الأدني لحوض استقبال الماء سعة و عمقا و قياسات
يلاحظ ان يتم عزل الحوض ضد تسرب الماء و ان تضاف لوازم الاضاءة المعزولة ضد الماء 
و ان يتم عمل غرفة للمضخة اقرب ما يكون لصحن النافورة و لكن بعيدا عن عبث الأطفال 
و شكرا لكل من ساهم وشارك
وخاصة الزميل المهندس عبد العاطي 
و لا نحجر على احد فكل من يقع تحت يده تصميما أو فكرة يتكرم بالمشاركة به ففي ذلك اثراء لثقافاتنا و تنمية لأذواقنا 
و
الله الموفق


----------



## aati badri (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يلزم لتصميم النافورة:
> 
> 
> ...


 
eehaboo 
عضو متميز جداً






اوسمتي

 
مجموع الاوسمة: 1 



 






































*يعني الاخ مهندس صبري الوحيد الذي مس طرف الموضوع فقط فشكرا لك واتمنى من ليس له علم ان لايدرج مشاركة لا تتعلق بالمواضيع فكلنا نملك الصور*​ 





يا ايهابو 
حا تعتذر 
ام سوف تكابر
بعد مداخلة استاذنا


----------



## aati badri (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يلزم لتصميم النافورة:
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكرا ياكبير
على شلالات العطاءوالذي بغير من ولا أذى
وشكرا على نوافير العلم الذي تغدقه علينا
وتغرقنا به
وشكرا انك انصفتني من الشباب
واقول لهم ان زمن الحجر على حريات الآخرين
وجعلهم صورة منك وتنصيب انفسنا حكم وحكماء 
عليهم قد ولى والى الابد وبدون رجعة يعني ون واى تكت
ما اروع السايبر وما اوسعه
خذ منه ما تريد ودع الباقي
اما تحديد ما هو المفيد وما هو غير المفيد
هذه ليست مهمتنا
فما تراه انت مفيد قد اراه انا العكس 
والعكس بالعكس


----------



## مستريورك (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااا
لك تحياتي


----------



## sudanpc (9 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته ...اتقدم بكل الشكر لادارة الموقع الرائد في علوم الهندسة واطلب من السادة المهندسين بالموقع باسماء شركات تقوم بتصميم نوافير ملونة راقصة ارجو المساعده..م/هشام دفع الله


----------



## محب الحرمين (9 مايو 2011)

بصراحة انا مش عارف اقول ايه لاستاذنا الكبير المهندس صبري والله يا جماعة انا بجد ابسط حاجة اقولها ربنا يتقبل منه ويجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 مايو 2011)

أكرمك الله يا صديقي العزيز 
فقط ادع لي و لوالدي في مناجاتك
و لولدي بالتوفيق
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد جميل النجار (10 مايو 2011)

برجاء الإفاده عن هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## احمد جميل النجار (12 مايو 2011)

محتاج معلومات عن مصانع البلاستيك والمعدات التى يحتاجها


----------



## sudanpc (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ابحث عن نافورة تقوم بالكتابة بالماء ..راجيا وضع موضوعي عين الاعتبار او توضيح الشركات المصنعه لهذا الطلب.
شكرا دوما
م.هشام دفع الله


----------



## xxammarxx (20 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم كيف يتم تصميم النافوره من ناحية الكهرباء والماتور والاضويه شكرا لكم على هذا الموقع الجميا


----------



## waeelfegan (20 يونيو 2011)

كلما بحثت عن معلومة في المنتدى 
وإذ بي أجد الاجابة المختصرة والشافية لدى المهندس صبري 
لذا وجب علي تقديم جزيل الشكر لهذا الرجل الموسوعة الميكانيكية والتي تمشي على الارض 
جزاكم الله عنا خير


----------



## thekind_85 (21 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا ياجماعه*

ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا انا كنت ببحث عن الموضوع دا من فتره كبيره وبصراحه ربنا يبارك فيكم على مساعدتكم


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## المهندس محمد نجار (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكر على مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## المهندس محمد نجار (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على مجهودكم المميز والرائع


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (24 ديسمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك يا بشمهندس صبري بجد انت سحرتنا بمعلوماتك القيمة بتوصلنا المعلومات وبتفوت قلوبنا قبل دماغنا متل السحر ما شاء الله عليك ، الله يطول بعمرك وبعمر والديك ويوفق ولدك لكل ما يحب ويرضى ....... آمين يارب العالمين


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 ديسمبر 2011)

اكرمك الله يا زميلنا العزيز الأشقر 
و اشكرك على المرور و على كلماتك الرقيقة 
و دعائكم تقبله الله منا ومنك آمين
والداي يرحمهما الله و نسأل الله لهما المغفرة و الرحمة والجنة آمين
 كما ربياني صغيرا


----------



## M.Ghareb (5 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم / مهندس صبرى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## drmady (16 يناير 2012)

???????????????????


----------



## zanitty (25 ديسمبر 2013)

ملف قيم جدا من اهداء صديقى المهندس احمد جبريل
https://copy.com/RkayERbedGomfKz0


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 ديسمبر 2013)

أقبل رأسك ياصديقي الكريم م زانيتي و أسأل الله لنا و لكم رضاه و الجنة
اشتريت أكثر من كتاب و لم أجد أفضل من الملف الذي أتحفتنا به اليوم سلمت يداك


----------



## ماهر عطية (25 ديسمبر 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد المحترم وباقي المهندسين الاعزاء لقد وجدت هذا الفيديو عن الشلالات ارجو ان يعجبكم لكن لم اعرف ما هي المواد التي تم دهان الشلال بها ياريت اذا حدا بيعرف يخبرنا بهذه المواد والشكر له سلفا http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgh9jXme6OE


----------



## ماهر عطية (25 ديسمبر 2013)

انا وجدت المواد بهذا الموقع ما بعرف اذا منلاقي هيك مواد ببلادنا http://www.lizard-landscapes.com/how-to-make-a-waterfall.html


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس ماهر عطية المحترم 
أشكركم على مروركم و تعليقكم و اهتمامكم 
معظم الشلالات الصناعية التي تجدها في المحلات أو مداخل البيوت و القصور تصنع من الفايبرجلاص و يمكنك صناعتها بنفسك و البعض يزينها بإضافة بعض الأحجار ذات اشكال غير منتظمة يجلبونها من أصحاب ورش قطع و تشكيل الرخام و الحجر و يتم طلائها بطلاء يمنع امتصاصها للماء و تستخدم مضخة صغيرة لتحريك الماء لا يزيد سمتها عن 0.4 بار و يتم التحكم في كم الماء المتدفق بالمحابس و مع الوقت تتربي على أسطحها طبقة خضراء فتزيدها جمالا وتستخدم بعض الأشجار الصناعية للتزيين أيضا 
و تصنيع الشلالت الصناعية مربح جدا لأنك تبيع فنا 
و بعض الشلالات يتم بنائها من مواد البناء العادية و تغطي بالحجار و الزلط وكسر الرخام لتظهر و كأنها منحوتة و مقتطعة من الجبل 
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## ماهر عطية (26 ديسمبر 2013)

المهندس صبري سعيد اشكرك جزيل الشكر على ردكم الكريم وانا بالفعل انوي ان اعمل واحد من هذه الشلالات كتجربة في بيتي وانشالله اذا تمت الفكرة سوف اضع فيديو عنها


----------



## eyadinuae (27 ديسمبر 2013)

في هذا اللنك شركة اسبانية متخصصة بعمل الشلالات والنافورات وتجدون فيها مكتبة كاملة لمخططات يمكن تنزيلها : 

http://www.oppo.it/disegni/a_disegni-elenco.html#imp_fontane

المشكلة انها مكتوبة بالاسبانية ..


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا لقد فتحتم للزملاء آفاق جديدة و اتمني للجميع التوفيق 
و فعلا العلم بالشئ و لا الجهل به 
المناقشة البناءة تعضد المسعي


----------



## eyadinuae (29 ديسمبر 2013)

من ابسط انواع النافورات :
https://us.readersdigest.com/images/offer/fh/project_plans/pdf/FH03Apr_GardenFountain.pdf

standards :

http://www.cibse.org/pdfs/g8.pdf

details على كلام المصريين : حتاكل اصابعك وراهه 

http://www.seattle.gov/parks/projects/georgetown_playfield/files/final_design_drawings.pdf

وللاعطاء الموضوع حقه يجب التطرق الى موضوع غاية بالاهمية .. الا وهو الاضاءة صحيح هية كهرباء ولكن من المهم اظهار النافورة او الشلال ليلا .. وحتى تكون صاحب فظل على مصمم الكهرباء اعطه هذا الكاتالوك .. ربما يكون لديه شيء يفيدك : 

http://www.acuitybrands.com/product...2214/document/hyd_underwater_catalog_pdf.ashx

http://www.pentairpool.com/pdfs/fountainfixDS.pdf

وهذي للمهندس المعماري او ال planning حتى ياخذ باله من يصمم : requirement for pools 

http://www.swimming.org/assets/uploads/library/Pool_Design_Requirements_25m_by_8_Lanes.pdf

بعد ان اكلنا الوجبة الرئيسية جاء دور التحلاية على كلام اهل الشام فما رايكم بال specifications : 
http://www.ul.com/global/documents/.../electrical/newsletters/SwimmingPoolSpaMG.pdf

هذا :
http://www.oreqcorp.com/features/techdata/CC_Product_Guide.pdf

للهواة 

http://www.lagunaponds.com/lagunaeng/careguides/careguides_pond.pdf

وهنا اجمل عشر نافورات بالعالم :

http://www.oddee.com/item_96490.aspx


خلاص روحوا ناموا ...................... خخخخخخ


----------



## eyadinuae (1 يناير 2014)

كل عام وانتم بخير : 
كتاب اخر مهم : 
http://www.hydrotechnology.net/hydro-water.pdf

للبرك والبحيرات الخارجية : 

https://cdn.shptrn.com/media/mfg/41...995478_Outdoor_Living_Cat_0413.pdf?1366120644


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 يناير 2014)

سلمت يداك يا أستاذنا 
أليس فوق كل علم عليم ؟
بارك الله لكم و جزاكم خيرا أثريت و غذّيت عقولنا
ونتمني أن تطل علينا بعطائك المتميز و الثري و ياريت لو عندك كتالوج قياسات النوافير و أشكال نتاج تدفق الماء منها أن تتكرم وتتحفنا به 
نورت المنتدي بهذا العطاء


----------



## eyadinuae (1 يناير 2014)

زكاة العلم تعليمه اخي الكريم وما افعله هو البحث بالانترنت وقراءة ما هو مفيد لوضعه بالمشاركة .. وبارك الله بكم 
الذي فهمته من سؤالك هو انك تريد كل نوزل nozzle وشكله اي شكل النافورة وهي تسمى pattern وكم تعطي بال جي بي ام 
هنا وجدت احد الانواع 
http://www.technifex.com/wp-content/uploads/VPN_FLOW-DATA_1inch.pdf

http://www.technifex.com/wp-content/uploads/VPN_FLOW-DATA_2inch.pdf

http://www.technifex.com/wp-content/uploads/VPN_FLOW-DATA_4inch.pdf

وانشا الله في الايام القادمة سابحث عن المزيد 
http://pubs.ext.vt.edu/442/442-032/442-032_pdf.pdf
ايضا هنا اشكال مفصلة للانواع النوزلات :
- طبعا لاننسى كاتالوج الشركة الالمانية الرائدة اويس oase :
http://www.oczkawodne.co/files/Catalogue_OASE.pdf
- انواع مختلفة من النوزلات :
http://www.sierraequipment.com/Waterscape Catalog.pdf

http://mediacdn.shopatron.com/media/mfg/416/spec_file/152573921.pdf

http://www.saferain.com/en/fountain...es/crystalline-fountain-jets/fan-of-jets.html


----------



## eyadinuae (2 يناير 2014)

اخ صبري سعيد اظنني وجدت ما تريد في هذا الكالتالوج من شركة رائعة :

http://fountainpeople.com/files/fp_catalog_sweb.pdf


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 يناير 2014)

بارك الله لكم و رزقكم خيرا و بركة ورضوانه


----------



## السيد خضر (1 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## thaer11 (9 يناير 2016)

thanks for all


----------



## ahmed_20 (3 ديسمبر 2017)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sam salim (14 مارس 2020)

السلام عليكم احتاج الى مساعدة من حضرتكم عندي نافورة تحتوي على نوزل عدد 14 كمية الماء التي تحتاجها حسب الكتلوك 38 متر مكعب بالساعة حجم الماء في الحوض 10 متر مكعب واحتاج اعمل موازنة للماء بحيث يبقى مستوى الماء في الاحواض ثابت مع عمليه تدوير الماء بين الاحواض والنوزل لانه لو استخدمت مضخه تعمل حسب دفع النوزلات فان الماء الذي في الحوض لن يكفي لان سيتم سحبه من خلال النوزل ممكن احد يساعدني في عمليه الموازنة وياريت بالحسابات وشكرا


----------



## وليد سالم القطعانى (18 يوليو 2022)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بوصفك مهندس ميكانيكا يكون مطلوبا منك تصميم نافورة او نوافير مياه
> و انا ادعو مسبقا كل من له خبرة ان يدلي بدلوه سواء بجداول لنوافير او شلالات او مضخات تخصها
> و حتي يجهز الموضوع منتظر مشاركاتكم
> ...


سلام عليكم يادكتور كنت محتاج بس من حضرتك تصميم لنافورة راقصه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

